# Heavy Duty Pannier Racks



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I've been shopping around for rear pannier racks. My bike has plenty of rack eyelets. My needs are fairly specific:

* Must be a rear pannier rack. I know trailers are awesome, but I'm not looking for a trailer. I'm looking for a RACK. 

* The rack needs to have a long deck. I have US 13 (Euro 47) feet, and I like to run errands with my grocery panniers. This means heel clearance issues in spite of my long (455mm) chainstay. Conventional short-deck racks won't do, it has to have a long deck. This may not be ideal for weight distribution, but it IS ideal for my convenience. 

* The rack needs to have a high capacity. It really is not unusual for me to haul 30-40lbs of groceries home on my bike. 

I just wanted to get the above three items out of the way so this doesn't turn into a "Why don't you get a XYZ instead?" thread. Just lookin' for a rack. Based on these needs, there are three choices of which I'm aware:








Nitto Big Back Rack from Rivendell $135, ?? capacity.









Tubus Cargo Rack from TheTouringStore.com $101, 90lbs capacity.









Axiom Odyssee rack from my LBS $40, 75lbs capacity.


I like the price of the Axiom rack, but I already have an Axiom rack and it has two problems: The seat-stay brackets interfere with my brake straddle cable, and the shape of the sweepback bar interferes with the mounting system on my Axiom panniers. Yes, that's right, Axiom racks and Axiom panniers are not compatible with each other. Brilliant :idea: 

The Tubus rack seems like the obvious choice, but are there any others I should consider? I am aware of the Bruce Gordon rack, but it isn't a good value compared to the Tubus and Nitto racks. Cheap is good, but it isn't everything.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

jandd expedition racks are long and fairly stout. 

http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXP

I had one before I got a BOB, no complaints.


----------



## FlynRide (Feb 26, 2005)

I have completed five tours on my Tubus racks with no issues. I would highly recommend them. 

FYI: My bike was loaded for fully self-supported tours. I carried everything that was appropriate to camp, cook, and stay occupied while on the road.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife and I both have the tubus rack. We haven't really had a chance to use them, but they seem stout enough. That nitto rack looks like the ticket if you're trying to move stuff further back though.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto on the Jandd rack. They have several different "sizes" for different uses. I have used the heaviest with great success.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I use the Axiom Odyssee Rear Suspension Rack for my disc brake equipped road bike. It is set back a couple of inches so it should give you a little extra clearance for your heels..

I have been happy with it and I regularly carry heavy grocery loads with the rack.

http://www.axiomgear.com/product/racks/rear_suspension_racks/product.php?id=137


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

blackhat said:


> jandd expedition racks are long and fairly stout.
> 
> http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXP


I like the deck length and the price on the Jandd rack, but it has a capacity rating of "only" 50lbs. I wonder if they are just being a little more conservative with their ratings. I suppose in all honesty it is unlikely that I would ever load 50lbs+ on the back.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

You know, as I look at the Tubus rack one thing concerns me: that downward curve of the rails at the aft end of the rack deck. What is to stop my grocery panniers from rolling right off the back of that rack? The Jandd, Axiom, and Nitto racks all have rail designs which would prevent pannier hooks from slipping off the back.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Surly Nice Rack (Pic 1 - front and rear shown - rear is to the right).

Old Man Mountain (Pic 2 - several models available - Red Rock shown in pic) [see: http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html ]

The OMM rack seemed like it was the only rack surviving the rigors of the Great Divide Race (mountain bike race across the Great Divide Route from Canada to Mexico) this year, unscathed. The OMM racks are all rated for at least 40 lbs and the Red Rock (shown) is rated at 60 lbs.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

undies said:


> I like the deck length and the price on the Jandd rack, but it has a capacity rating of "only" 50lbs. I wonder if they are just being a little more conservative with their ratings. I suppose in all honesty it is unlikely that I would ever load 50lbs+ on the back.


pretty sure I exceeded that on more than one occasion. AMMV however.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

My Tubus Cargo was stellar on a 1-week overloaded pannier camping tour a couple years ago. Way too much weight on the back (carrying some stuff for her too), but it did not sway at all even when climbing out of the saddle (yes it can be done with panniers if your technique is smooth). At the time I had a third set of hooks mounted on the centerline of my panniers (Lone Peak hooks and bags) so that even if the rear hook was close to the sloping end of the rack, there would still be 2 hooks forward of that. I think the extra pair of hooks cost $10 from Wayne at The Touring Store.

I really admired the Jandd Expedition back when I was shopping. The top is long and wide too. The 50# limit is probably because the rack is aluminum and thus prone to fatigue cracking. The more weight you carry, especially on top, the more the rack flexes kinda like an upside down pendulum. So if you're really thinking about hauling some weight, buy steel and be sure to match it to a bike with 4-point threaded rack bosses.

One nice thing about that Nitto rack is that the lower mounting point assures that the rack sits farther back on the bike, most likely centering weight behind the rear axle. Although be cautious of unweighting the front end and how that might affect handling...


----------

